# Zote bar soap



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought a bar of this soap yesterday it suds up good. I was just wondering has anyone else used ths soap. I found it on the hispanic row of the store I was shopping. Cindy


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I use it for homemade laundry soap. A little country store and Berkshires carry it around here in the laundry isle. Think it is suppose to be for laundry and household cleaning. Zote is also suppose to make good catfish bait.


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

I used to make my laundry soap with zote because I couldnt find fels naptha, but every store had zote and lirio (both are made in Mexico). I finally found a couple places that sell fels naptha, and I prefer that...but a friend of mine said her family in Mexico washes their dishes with zote too..:shrug:

Andrea
www.hopefulhousewife.com


----------

